# Mount Acer A700

## OCmylife

Ich würde gerne mein Acer A700 auch unter Gentoo mounten können. Leider hilft mir Google und Xda da nicht weiter.

Auch der thread bei xda wurde zwar schon 120 mal besucht, aber scheinbar wusste niemand, wie man das Problem beheben kann:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35313515#post35313515

Interessant dafür ist wahrscheinlich der dmesg uns lsusb output:

dmesg:

```

[14170.686330] usb 1-1.1: New USB device found, idVendor=0502, idProduct=3376

[14170.686334] usb 1-1.1: New USB device strings: Mfr=2, Product=3, SerialNumber=x

[14170.686336] usb 1-1.1: Product: Acer Iconia Tab A700

[14170.686339] usb 1-1.1: Manufacturer: Acer

[14170.686341] usb 1-1.1: SerialNumber: xxxxxxxxxxxx

```

lsusb:

```

Bus 001 Device 006: ID 0502:3376 Acer, Inc. 

```

Wie muss ich jetzt weiter vorgehen, um das A700 mounten zu können? Vielen Dank schonmal. Gvfs und gphoto 2 helfen zwar beim Nexus, aber leider nicht beim A700

Edit: Ok ich habe nun eine udev.rule erstellt und das A700 als mtpfs gerät in die fstab eingetragen. Angezeigt wird es jetzt auch schon. Nur wird der interne Speicher als leer angezeigt:

fstab:

```

mtpfs                   /media/a700     fuse            user,noauto,allow_other 0 0

```

/etc/udev/rules.d/51-android.rules:

```

SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="0502", MODE="0666"

```

mtpfs ist auch installiert.

[IMG]http://s7.directupload.net/images/121211/temp/ljrf54md.png[/IMG]

----------

## OCmylife

Da weder hier, noch bei xda bis jetzt eine Antwort kam und ich auch nicht weiß, wie ich das Problem beheben kann, schiebe ich die Files jetzt per Airdroid hin und her. Ist nur ein Workaround, aber immerhin funktioniert es.

----------

## schmidicom

Falls du KDE im Einsatz hast kannst du es ja mal mit "kde-misc/kio-mtp-9999" aus dem kde Overlay versuchen. Dann sollten alle Geräte die MTP benutzen im Bereich "Netzwerk/MTP Devices/" erscheinen.

So habe ich mein Samsung Galaxy Nexus zur zusammenarbeit mit meinem Gentoo überreden können.

----------

## OCmylife

Mein Nexus funktioniert mit gvfs-gphoto2 ja auch unter Gentoo. Nur das A700 stellt sich quer. Nutze leider auch ein Gnome-only system und bin aus dem Grund auch vom guten Amarok(-qt4 und -kde schmeckt ihm nicht  :Very Happy:  ) zum passablem banshee gewechselt. Von daher hat sich das auch erledigt

Aber trotzdem danke für den Tip  :Wink: 

----------

